# Your yearling's height



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm trying to figure out what could possibly be edited there lol!

Subbing, afraid I am no help!


----------



## AriatChick772 (Feb 13, 2013)

Hahah it marked out the word that starts with a d and ends with an m referring to his mother, but there is a very good chance my phone autocorrected it to the actual curse word lol!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

I have found string test is generally pretty accurate I do find though it can easily be mis-measured. Middle of knee for one person trying to landmark is different to another,especially if you have bigger growthy baby with big open knees. :wink: My 7 mth old measures just under 14hh at hip now,but is pretty butt high:x he strings to 16hh & i'm pretty confident he will be that,judging his size from previous babies we have had. His Parents are both only 15.1hh but both come from taller genetics so am not surprised at all on his string test measurement:mrgreen:


----------



## AriatChick772 (Feb 13, 2013)

See that worries me haha, to me he looks SO small and many other babies are much bigger and aren't even yearlings yet!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

I have found with mine if they make 14hh as yearling year they have all mature over 15+hh. They will & do grow at different rates I know one that surprised me ,his sire & dam were 15hh . He was such a little wafe of a baby when born, I thought oh I hope he makes 15hh!!well he did & more,he was 15.3hh & 1400lbs like a big tie down roping horse:wink:
Good nutrition is key to have them reach their potential .


----------



## AriatChick772 (Feb 13, 2013)

I don't have access to a lot of the feeds you guys mention here but I do have him on Ultium Growth and the best quality hay I can find, he also is turned out 24/7
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AriatChick772 (Feb 13, 2013)

I reeeeeally was wishing he would reach that 16 hand mark hahah!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Give it time, there are slow growing horses and fast growing horses. Your friend's young one might be done growing in height at 1 1/2 to 2 years old, yours might finish height growth at 4 to 5 1/2 years old. You just never know how quickly each horse will finish growing at. Trust the string test, if it is done correctly, it is rarely off by more than an inch.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't know Ultium Growth but am familiar with plain Ultium and am a fan. Just keep on doing what you're doing!


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

My now coming 5 year old mare was 13 hands at about 1.5 years old. She was a very slow growing horse, and she is still growing some still. She is 15 hands now, and I think she will hit 15.1 when she reaches her maximum growth potential. She is on 24/7 turn out, has good quality hay, fresh water at all times, a salt block and mineral block. 

I thought for sure she would be under 15 hands, looking at her as a yearling, but now she is getting huge! Just the past few months she has had another growth spurt, and is 4 years old, coming 5 in spring.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I agree, don't worry. Horses mature at different rates depending on a whole host of factors. My filly, due to a really rough time as a baby, was all of 12.2hh at 16 months old. She was a racing bred TB and I was just sure she'd never grow. At 2, she was only 13.3 at the butt. But then all of a sudden, through her second year and a few months as a 3 year old, she shot up SEVEN inches to be 15.2hh! With horses like that, I just suggest letting them be babies a grow, and not riding them at all as 2 year olds. She was growing majorly at that time.

Her half brother was a HUGE baby. I mean he was 13hh at 8 1/2 months old and 14hh as yearling. But he slowed down in his second year and old reached 15hh- smaller than she was.


----------



## nicoles (Apr 15, 2013)

My coming 4-year-old gelding was 14.2 hands at 12 months and 15 hands at 16 months. He is 4 months shy of his birthday and just hit 16 hands. So it took him just over 2 years to grow a single hand. He string-tested to 16.1/.2 as a yearling. 

My coming 2-year-old filly is 13.3 hands at the withers, 14.2 at the hip. I'm assuming/hoping she won't get passed 15 hands. I want to say she was around 13.1 hands at the withers on her first birthday.

*My measurements come from a stick with a lever on it.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

My nine month old colt stands at 12.2/12.3 right now. I have no background on him as far as his parents height or anything, but he was malnourished and full of worms when I got him. We did the knee to cornet test and he came out at 15.2. 

I think it's interesting how different each horse can be, and how so much can depend on what they eat and when.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

My 21 month old filly string tested to 15.3. Her sire was 16.1 and her dam was only 15 hh, so being right in the middle makes sense. When she turned a year, she was around 14.3 and her growth has slowed down significantly since then. She's been hovering around the 15h (15.1 at the hindquarters) mark for a little while now. Her butt has shot up again so she looks on track to make at least 15.2. 

I read somewhere that on average, they are between 80 - 90% of their height by the first year, but like anything, take it with a grain of salt because that is just an average. There are so many other factors like nutrition, genetics, individual rate of growth, etc. that play a role, it really is different for each individual horse. Nutrition and health aside, it's one of those things that is completely beyond your control, so I wouldn't worry about it too much. The horse I had growing up was only 14.2hh and was one of the best horses I ever owned. And she didn't know she was short - she was an amazing jumper, had great stamina and was always the boss of the herd. Unless you're looking to do grand prix level jumping (or other sport that requires substantial size) he'll probably be just fine. Also, where are photos? Those are a must.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

When I bought my girl at four years old she was 15.2. I measured cornet to middle of knee at 16 h. She got to 15.3 between her fourth and fifth birthday and 16 h just after her sixth birthday. At eight she is still 16 h.


----------



## bekahragsdale (Oct 14, 2015)

LoriF said:


> When I bought my girl at four years old she was 15.2. I measured cornet to middle of knee at 16 h. She got to 15.3 between her fourth and fifth birthday and 16 h just after her sixth birthday. At eight she is still 16 h.


Man I hope I get this lucky!! My guy is about 15.2-15.3 and 5 but string tests to 16.1... Which I hope happens!!


----------

